# Weedless Wacky?



## BassAddict (Oct 15, 2007)

Any of you guys have any quick easy tips on how to make a wackey rig weedless?


----------



## Zman (Oct 16, 2007)

One of several weedless hooks to choose from: 

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpage-GWGH.html


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 16, 2007)

Yea was tryin to avoid buying weedless hooks, I was looking more for a way to use my exsisting tackle, but I think this will be my best and only option


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2007)

I take the point of the hook and insert it back into the worm - it helps and does not really change the action.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 16, 2007)

Post a pic if ya get a chance esquired, ive been thinking of that but dont it tear the baitup?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a photo. I used a large circle hook so you can see what I do, I usually use a octopus style smaller hook.







It does not tear up the worm until you get a hit, then your hook set will pull the point of the hook through the bait. I use this style almost exclusively becuase I can bull the bait over and through structure without snagging.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks esquired Ill try that but maybe with some heat shrink tubing to reinforce it and save wear and tear on the baits


----------

